# Looking For Plow Trucks & Backhoes in NJ



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

We are currently still looking for owner operators with plow trucks as well as backhoes and loaders. We will supply the pushers for the machines. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

The work is in Middlesex County.


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

My PM's not working, just reply to thread and i will contact you.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I may be interested in some work. Give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## warren auto llc (Nov 28, 2006)

*looking for work we are in warren area*

we have several trucks and a skid steering in need of work.


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

*call me*

send me a pm with your phone # or call me at 908-968-0840.


----------



## jersey250 (Dec 8, 2006)

What type of work commercial or residential. were in middlesex I'm in north plainfield. 2003 ford superduty 4x4 w/ meyers 7.5 It's a pretty reliable truck


----------

